# looking for love.....



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 21, 2011)

looking for love in the FFA/BHM world, any single ladies around? :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 22, 2011)

For some reason Buckwheat's greatest hits came to mind...Wookin' Pa Nub


----------



## Broadside (Oct 22, 2011)

That's a good question, because I can't seem to identify the singles on here easily. I actually had to change my footer at one point because I was told it was "too much like a personal ad".

Based off that action, it almost seems like romantic fishing is almost discouraged on here for whatever reason. Though I know it certainly occurs. :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 22, 2011)

Broadside said:


> That's a good question, because I can't seem to identify the singles on here easily. I actually had to change my footer at one point because I was told it was "too much like a personal ad".
> 
> Based off that action, it almost seems like romantic fishing is almost discouraged on here for whatever reason. Though I know it certainly occurs. :happy:



I'm still amazed at the amount pm'ing that goes on. I usually don't have the attention span for it and don't realize when someone is flirting with me anyway...lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2011)

Broadside said:


> That's a good question, because I can't seem to identify the singles on here easily. I actually had to change my footer at one point because I was told it was "too much like a personal ad".
> 
> Based off that action, it almost seems like romantic fishing is almost discouraged on here for whatever reason. Though I know it certainly occurs. :happy:



the idea is that this is a community, not a singles bar.


----------



## Shosho (Oct 23, 2011)

well, I guess there are single FFA's here. At least I am single, haha


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 23, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the idea is that this is a community, not a singles bar.



That's funny because there are lot of girls who like 700lb men at single bars in local areas, its ridiculous to have a website where FFA and BHM can actually meet each other, and not advocate them to find love and be happy...
This is why these forums make no sense to me, what are the point of them?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the whole point is to talk to others with like-minds and participate in the community... getting to know people as you go. 
If you're interested in someone, send them a PM, and maybe the conversation will turn into something more. 

At least that's how I met Chris. I met him on here and have been with him for the past 4 1/2 years. He was the one who messaged me first. And the conversation just kept going. We decided to meet since we lived near each other and had been talking for a month or two. 

So although this isn't a dating website... it doesn't mean you _can't_ find love.

Just remember... if you're looking for love, you'll never find it. Love comes when you least expect it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 23, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> That's funny because there are lot of girls who like 700lb men at single bars in local areas, its ridiculous to have a website where FFA and BHM can actually meet each other, and not advocate them to find love and be happy...
> This is why these forums make no sense to me, what are the point of them?



I'm not sure what just happened here but my brain is trying to figure it out. You made a post about looking for someone on this website, and then you told fish that there's plenty of women at local bars . . . so why aren't you at the local bars?

I'm with what Mary said. Come, shoot the shit, talk to everyone, send pictures of your dick, and the women come rolling in.


----------



## Broadside (Oct 23, 2011)

IS there an FFA/BHM singles bar? If there is, I would like to be enlightened.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 23, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> "_the idea is that this is a community, not a singles bar._"


But every community, it seems at times, is a sort of singles bar. And a singles bar, if you hang around too long, can seem like a community.

@hope: There's one life. For now. Forget the rules; just go for yours! Get that cake!


----------



## Deanna (Oct 23, 2011)

What Mary said.

You have much to offer, Nick.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 23, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the idea is that this is a community, not a singles bar.



cough **hater** cough

muhahah


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure what just happened here but my brain is trying to figure it out. You made a post about looking for someone on this website, and then you told fish that there's plenty of women at local bars . . . so why aren't you at the local bars?
> 
> I'm with what Mary said. Come, shoot the shit, talk to everyone, send pictures of your dick, and the women come rolling in.



Hey..now..no one told me about penis pics...wth. And why haven't I got one from you mister?!! 

Where is the love....


wherreeeee


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 23, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> Hey..now..no one told me about penis pics...wth. And why haven't I got one from you mister?!!
> 
> Where is the love....
> 
> ...



Let me see if I can find one with good lighting


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Let me see if I can find one with good lighting



I shall be waiting (puts on porn stache and strokes it)


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy cow Nick, I just saw the latest vid..yikes. There are many mini bashes in your area. I'm pretty sure the BBW's know FFA's in the area. That will give you a good chance to socialize with FFA's because I've noticed it takes time to get used to us (fa in general). So desensitize yourself a bit to find what you really want and what your able to give. If you happen to take vids of you making out and such..feel free to post it...:eat2:

Plus you have to show us FFA you can handle your weight when dealing with the person physically. Escapist is still not used to me because I'm not a amazon. Desert areas do not produce people with high muscle density ...that I have noticed.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> Holy cow Nick, I just saw the latest vid..yikes.



Right? How effing lovable ... and that accent.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Right? How effing lovable ... and that accent.



LOL...that is delicious but I was talking about the "not knowing it was a dude" part. I tried out the chat room on FF and found that happens a lot. I'm not creative enough to keep a convo going. Once I get stats..its a done deal..lol..jk.

Also wanted to mention..it took me about 6 months to be comfortable around Escapist because I was never around SSBHM on a personal level before. I know my I.Q. dropped considerably when I was near him. It was actually easier to talk with him on the phone or via chat.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...that is delicious but I was talking about the "not knowing it was a dude" part. I tried out the chat room on FF and found that happens a lot. I'm not creative enough to keep a convo going. Once I get stats..its a done deal..lol..jk.



Haha. There is no hope for me.


----------



## Broadside (Oct 24, 2011)

Soooooo what you're all saying is, I need to make an FFA/BHM club called "Daisy and Goliath's"?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 24, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Soooooo what you're all saying is, I need to make an FFA/BHM club called "Daisy and Goliath's"?



Only if there's a leather-and-pvc joker-style dressed midget at the entrance that likes to swear a lot.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and he needs to have a top hat, monocle and douche-stache


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Soooooo what you're all saying is, I need to make an FFA/BHM club called "Daisy and Goliath's"?



Hot..

I like the idea of "The Witches of Eastwick" meet a chunky "Conan"..lol


----------



## Melian (Oct 24, 2011)

If the administrators don't want overt dating profile-type posts, it's not exactly difficult to get around that.

Fill out your profile info with your age, career, location, etc.
Post some pics so people know how you look.
Demonstrate that you have, you know...personality, via posting.

Then PM with some people. What's so difficult about that?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> Demonstrate that you have, you know...personality, via posting.



Good God woman, you're mad! Someone doesn't know when she's asking too much.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Haha. There is no hope for me.



I posted the eddie murphy vid as a joke..I didn't know he was really doing it..


----------



## Melian (Oct 24, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Good God woman, you're mad! Someone doesn't know when she's asking too much.



WHAT. A. DEMANDING. BITCH.

Right?


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 24, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Right? How effing lovable ... and that accent.



Waait, he has an accent? :huh:

Hehe, I find it funny that his slight mainer accent is considered "accent" 

I need to get out of this state XD


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Waait, he has an accent? :huh:
> 
> Hehe, I find it funny that his slight mainer accent is considered "accent"
> 
> I need to get out of this state XD



Wait..you live in Maine....hrmmm


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> looking for love in the FFA/BHM world, any single ladies around? :wubu:





analikesyourface said:


> Waait, he has an accent? :huh:
> 
> Hehe, I find it funny that his slight mainer accent is considered "accent"
> 
> I need to get out of this state XD




Cough









I double dog dare your guys...


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 24, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> Cough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh... long story behind that. How about we just wait a few months, maybe then? :3


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Uhhh... long story behind that. How about we just wait a few months, maybe then? :3



(whine...)

How about bowling? Its fun. How about a commitment to just being friends? You might not have chemistry anyway ....and take a pic  

Moar wank fodder for me dammit


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> (whine...)
> 
> How about bowling? Its fun. How about a commitment to just being friends? You might not have chemistry anyway ....and take a pic
> 
> Moar wank fodder for me dammit



Besides, Ana, you can't turn down a double dog dare. Well, you can, but the tripple nipple snausage slipple turns around and bites you in the ass.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes Anastasia is a local, very near to me.... that's the face I get when I think of her....


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 25, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> Uhhh... long story behind that. How about we just wait a few months, maybe then? :3





hopeforhopenick said:


> Yes Anastasia is a local, very near to me.... that's the face I get when I think of her....



ho ho hooooo..I sense a back story...

Ohh man, I'm super nosy now. So feel free to pm me the details....Unless you 2 are feeling bold.


----------



## BearHUG4U (Oct 31, 2011)

This guy is putting himself out there! I think he deserves a good girl! So ladys please do me a favor go out on a date with him! : )


----------



## oakweb (Oct 31, 2011)

why not try to look at any dating sites, there are many women you can find there..


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 31, 2011)

BearHUG4U said:


> This guy is putting himself out there! I think he deserves a good girl! So ladys please do me a favor go out on a date with him! : )



I agree! ...This is why we need more maine FFA's! :doh:


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 1, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I agree! ...This is why we need more maine FFA's! :doh:[/QUO
> 
> Some near me would be nice as well...jus sayin


----------



## Deanna (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with an earlier sentiment that it happens when you aren't looking. Meet people for the intention of friendship, and if something naturally grows you will know it, but going on a mission for love might develop that habit to create something that isn't there.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 1, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I agree with an earlier sentiment that it happens when you aren't looking. Meet people for the intention of friendship, and if something naturally grows you will know it, but going on a mission for love might develop that habit to create something that isn't there.



Thats a very true statement. Go with the flow is the best policy, Id say...


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> If the administrators don't want overt dating profile-type posts, it's not exactly difficult to get around that.
> 
> Fill out your profile info with your age, career, location, etc.
> Post some pics so people know how you look.
> ...



TL;DR - but I'm getting this vibe you're hitting on me in a very roundabout and disguised way.


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Nov 1, 2011)

Or to prejudge and disregard someone too quickly. For me, love wasn't something that I found, it was something that happened.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 2, 2011)

lynnrockabilly said:


> For me, love wasn't something that I found, it was something that happened.



... and love is an action, not an emotion.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

lynnrockabilly said:


> Or to prejudge and disregard someone too quickly. For me, love wasn't something that I found, it was something that happened.



^^^^
THIS!


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2011)

If you haven't found love let...post more vids..lol:eat2:


----------



## Anjula (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm looking for new love of my life so if anyone is intrested let me now


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 9, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm looking for new love of my life so if anyone is intrested let me now



Per our discussion the other day:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Anjula (Nov 9, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Per our discussion the other day:




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



LOL, Im in if youd move to the states!!!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





su3liminal said:


> LOL, Im in if youd move to the states!!!



Sorry to say so .... but can we honestly advise Anjula to move to West Virginia ???


----------



## jestemhardkorem (Nov 10, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm looking for new love of my life so if anyone is intrested let me now



I think that we can solve this problem


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 10, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Sorry to say so .... but can we honestly advise Anjula to move to West Virginia ???



Well, good point. Except, where I live is actually pretty awesome. Im only an hour and some from Baltimore and DC. So its the best of both worlds. Yup, shes gonna fine here lol


----------



## Anjula (Nov 10, 2011)

jestemhardkorem said:


> I think that we can solve this problem



faktycznine, jestes z trojmiasta


----------



## escapist (Nov 10, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> If you haven't found love let...post more vids..lol:eat2:



She might be onto something. Just be chill and post man. I'm sure you will meet some great women. I know I did.  @ Chicken Legs.


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 24, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I'm looking for new love of my life so if anyone is intrested let me now



applications go where?


----------

